# Stanchion/Milk Stand Design



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

With so many different types of goats, stanchion designs can vary from farm to farm. :cowboy:
I though having a thread where people could post pictures and plans of what they use would help others in choosing the right stanchion for their individual goat needs.:thumbup: 

(I couldn't find a thread with just a collection of pictures showing peoples different stands, I'm sorry if there is one already and I missed it.)
.................

Ill start this thread off with my DIY stanchion for my Nigerian dwarfs.
I haven't hooked up the removable grain pan to it yet, it only has a hay box for now.
(Ignore the puppy chew mark on the corner of the bottom step, and ignore its dirtiness. I need to bleach and repaint it again soon Lol)


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow that's cool! Thank you for sharing photos!!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Here are the plans we used for ours:

http://www.motherearthnews.com/homesteading-and-livestock/goat-milking-stand-zmaz80jfzraw

I'll get some photos of them tomorrow


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks! That's a cool design!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok, here are the photos.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Love them ill post mine tomorrow


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Those are nice stands Suzanne!


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Love this thread. I was planning to make one soon too, and was wondering what people used to close up the top to lock them in.


----------



## SolidRockFarmTX (Apr 12, 2016)

Moondshadow - I love yours, especially the head restraint. We need to build one cheaply and relatively quickly and with not a huge amount of skill (  ) so thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

SolidRockFarmTX said:


> Moondshadow - I love yours, especially the head restraint. We need to build one cheaply and relatively quickly and with not a huge amount of skill (  ) so thank you for the inspiration!


Thanks you!!!
Ya, me and my dad build this in about 45 minutes with scrap materials he had lying around. It was very cheap and much easier to build then I expected!! 

Good luck making yours, I'd love to see it when it's finished!!


----------



## SolidRockFarmTX (Apr 12, 2016)

MoonShadow said:


> Thanks you!!!
> Ya, me and my dad build this in about 45 minutes with scrap materials he had lying around. It was very cheap and much easier to build then I expected!!
> 
> Good luck making yours, I'd love to see it when it's finished!!


Scrap materials is like my way of life XD

Thanks! I will post it!


----------

